
Ask HN: That's Not My Name - p0d
Four months ago I went part-time. I work two days a week for myself and three days as a sysadmin for an IT company. A non-IT friend asked me at Christmas what I called myself regarding my part-time work. I didn&#x27;t know what to say.<p>I setup a website a number of years back which pays enough money for me to go part-time. During the last few months I created a web based timetable solution for a local university. I&#x27;m starting to work on an app now as another project.<p>Software Developer sounds a bit grand for me, I don&#x27;t see myself as a programmer. I&#x27;m definitely not a designer. I&#x27;m a jack of all trades, master of none.<p>So any (kind) suggestions as to what I could call myself would be appreciated?
======
rankam
Not trying to be dismissive, but does it really matter? You can call yourself
whatever you like - but at the end of the day a label doesn't change what you
do (and from your post you seem to be quite good at what you do!). Why not
just tell people you solve problems with technology - sometimes that means
setting up a website, other times you work as a sys admin, and still other
times that requires you to build an app.

*EDIT My comment is in regards to casual conversation as that is how I read your question, originally - if you are asking what to call yourself in business situations, a more formal title may be appropriate thus my comment is irrelevant.

------
p0d
Thanks for the feedback. Keep it simple and descriptive is what I am hearing.

I also appreciate rankam's comment about labels and whether or not they
matter. I've tried not to overthink my part-time work as the work has been
steady so far. However it seems prudent to come up with a description or tag
line going forward. Early work has come through friendship which may not
always be the case.

Thanks again.

------
nautical
I think you make sure that product gets delivered and you have skill set to do
that (be it programming or design). "Product builder" or something on those
lines should be good .

------
threesixandnine
Just go with programmer and sysadmin. That is what you actually do...

------
OJFord
System Administrator for IT Company, and freelance developer.

------
gonyea
Spyware Janitor

------
rajacombinator
"IT guy" sounds about right.

------
meric
_Sysadmin & business owner_

------
logn
Programmer

------
jayess
Futurist.

------
brudgers
Consultant.

------
peterbotond
person of independent means

~~~
OJFord
This doesn't apply. Independent of what? Not (we can only assume) from
working.

------
c22
Webmaster?

